# And after Train ing Grilling!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Here we go ,a new stainless steel grill experience!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Is you grocery store missing a cart?


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL, oddly enough, I've done that before. The old, chrome steel bread racks work better


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

a cart ? Ain't using same cart twice! This forum is lacking smilies! Here is one(GRIN)


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

*same thing!*

Got another cart today,had to use my spare or pay a fine for parking in a no park spot!!


----------

